# Rocker Panels Question



## JoshMonty (Jan 12, 2016)

My 2012 Cruze LT passenger side rocker molding came loose from a few clips. Im wondering if this will cause rusting behind it? Im going to have the body shop glue it back against the car on Friday but im just concerned. The molding is still on and everything but since a few clips broke there is a small space between it and the car with small exposure of whatever is behind this molding.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not too sure there is any adhesive (glue) involved......you have likely snapped some of the inner clips off but the body shop will see that when they remove it.

As far as corrosion.....the cover you are referring to is RS specific.....that means non RS cars have the rocker exposed.
RS or not, the rocker is fully primed and painted.....your covers were painted prior to installation, so......yes, they will corrode but not because of the covers being pulled back.
From time to time, you should pop the jack access covers off the panels and thoroughly rinse the insides front to rear.
This is because mud and debris (including salt buildup) gets caught between the covers (plastic) and the real steel rocker panels.

Hopefully, when removed, the covers inner clips snapped and can be replaced so they fully seat again.

Rob


----------



## JoshMonty (Jan 12, 2016)

Many it would be best to remove the moldings altogether so I can clean down there much easier?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

JoshMonty said:


> Many it would be best to remove the moldings altogether so I can clean down there much easier?


Best to use the jack ports.....the cover clips are not designed to be removed/reinstalled (thats why they break off).

In addition, every time the clips are pulled out the primer/sealer in each hole could be damaged and create a rust situation.

Rob


----------



## JoshMonty (Jan 12, 2016)

Well the clips are still attached to the car itself so I don't know what exactly broke and what do u mean jack ports? Can I make the panels exposable so I can clean them?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If you look at the rocker covers you can see a cover about 1 and 1/2" long....maybe 1" tall.....Two per side, about 6 to 8 inches behind the front and ahead of the rear wheel openings.
Your owners manual will describe these in the jack usage section.
They are removed to give access to the jack so it can engage the 'pinch weld' section of the rocker panel.

You will find they pop out, and snap in......they also have a 'tether' so they won't fall on the ground........once hanging, you can direct water into the entire rocker section for flushing.

The clips you see in the rocker cover may be reusable.....the shop will determine.

Rob


----------



## JoshMonty (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for your help, I don't have a hose so I don't know how I will clean in there but I don't think I need to worry as much as I am, it's my first car that's why I'm so concerned


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

X2 on what Robby said!



Robby said:


> I'm not too sure there is any adhesive (glue) involved......you have likely snapped some of the inner clips off but the body shop will see that when they remove it.
> 
> As far as corrosion.....the cover you are referring to is RS specific.....that means non RS cars have the rocker exposed.
> RS or not, the rocker is fully primed and painted.....your covers were painted prior to installation, so......yes, they will corrode but not because of the covers being pulled back.
> ...


----------



## bparker02 (Jan 16, 2016)

This question is along the same lines about the rocker panel. My panel has also come loose and I can see that the clips are detached but not broken. They look like they slide in place but I do not know how to get them off. Any insight would be appreciated.

edit: I have already removed the circle pop tabs. I just can't get behind the panel and don't know if the square tabs pop out or if the entire rocker needs to be off, slide the square tabs into the panel and push them all back on.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The entire rocker must be pulled to access all the clips.......then, correctly install them in the plastic cover.

Try to visualize the install on the assembly line......the cover is on a rack, all clips installed......It is positioned and pressed into position with hand pressure....then the end screws are installed.....probably less than two minutes.

Body shop does the same thing......you can too if moderatly mechanically minded.....only you know your limitations though.

Rob


----------



## bparker02 (Jan 16, 2016)

Robby said:


> The entire rocker must be pulled to access all the clips.......then, correctly install them in the plastic cover.
> 
> Try to visualize the install on the assembly line......the cover is on a rack, all clips installed......It is positioned and pressed into position with hand pressure....then the end screws are installed.....probably less than two minutes.
> 
> ...


Thank you Rob. I'm still having a really hard time getting the panel off in the first place. I don't know how to remove the square clips that attach the panel to the underside of the car (see pic). Do I take all the circle/end clips and then the panel can slide off?

Does anyone have an diagram of this better than the second attachment? I'm driving a 2014 LTZ RS so my panel looks slightly different with the end of the panel on each side sloping up toward the wheel wells. 



















Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Part number 6.....remove them.....you pry the center pin down (might fall out) and then the rivet (also plastic) is pulled out also by prying (be gentle here).
Once all the rivets are out and you are certain there are no screws at the front and back (different years different mountings) sit on the ground and giver a good yank outwards.......be prepared for a handful of rocker cover, light but unwieldy, and have cardboard or a blanket to lay it on.
Some of the plastic push pins (Christmas trees)may still be in the rocker.
There is a plastic fork type tool for removing these without damaging the paint......do not use anything metal or you'll damage the painted surface.

Plastic prying tools can be purchassed at various parts stores or harbor freight.

Rob


----------



## JoshMonty (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the responses guys. The body shopped glued it on with some adhesive stuff a few days ago but I just noticed it came undone so what a waste of time. I might just have to replace it comlletely but it'll cost me 350 bucks according to the dealership but whatever I don't mind. If I do Leave it as is with a little opening will that cause any damage? Is it still plastic underneath the molding or is that piece steel?


----------

